# PARKER BOWS. question (s)



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with parker bows? Want to get into bowhunting but don't have $1000 to put down for the whole setup. I pretty much need everything. Are they a good outfit for the money? Any other tips for the beginner bowhunter? Thanks, Headhunterrr.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headhunter

I have had a parker for about five years. About the same speed as a Mathews, but I think a little more forgiving. I have shot four deer and an antelope with it so far. Mail me if you want any more informations. Good to have you back in North Dakota. Oh, the best price I could get was Magarveys pro shop in Devils Lake.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I purchased a Parker Hunter Mag from McGarvey's in March. I hadn't shot a bow in 20+ years but it is easy and I shot in my first 3D shoot yesterday and scored 206/250....not sure if that is good or not. a co-worker bought the Phoenix,,,,,more money and he loves it.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

HH,

I have a Parker Ultra-Lite and love it. I bought it last fall after shooting a recurve for 10 years. Its very forgiving and very quiet. Call Doug's Custom Achery and Arrows in Bismarck (221-3140). He runs it out of his house and his prices are reasonable.

Whereabouts are you in NW ND? I grew up in Kenmare.

f


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Dakota Kid, Thanks, I am from Williston. I just picked up my HunterMag last night. I got it all dressed up and boy is it quiet!!! Smooth too! Can't wait to get it broke in at the range


----------

